# Problem with streaming protected programs



## mac512 (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a Tivo premier box along with a Tivo stream box. Until recently I have been watching all programs recorded on the Tivo premier box streaming on an iPad. On some recorded programs I get the message that I cannot watch the programs due out of area but the iPad and Tivo premier box are both on the same network in the same house. 
Any suggestions for help?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try clicking the remote control icon in the app. That will for e the app to reconnect if you're on your home network.


----------



## OrangeTurtle (Jul 17, 2015)

In general are sporting events protected programs? NFL or NCAA Football?

I'm thinking of getting the Stream, but want to make sure it will do what I want.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Is there a way (i.e. in my shows or info) to tell if shows are protected before trying to stream them? Or do you just wait for the error message?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

On iOS if they're protected the Download button will be grayed out. Not sure about Android since it doesn't have the download option.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

OrangeTurtle said:


> In general are sporting events protected programs? NFL or NCAA Football?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the Stream, but want to make sure it will do what I want.


It's illegal to protect broadcast channels, but everything else is fair game. So if these sporting events are on cable then it really depends on your cable company. (Time Warner protects everything)


----------



## mac512 (Aug 6, 2015)

mac512 said:


> I have a Tivo premier box along with a Tivo stream box. Until recently I have been watching all programs recorded on the Tivo premier box streaming on an iPad. On some recorded programs I get the message that I cannot watch the programs due out of area but the iPad and Tivo premier box are both on the same network in the same house.
> Any suggestions for help?


Dan, 
That suggestion/action was able to fix the problem. All programs are now able to stream on the home network. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## OrangeTurtle (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info!


----------

